# 2004 SAP Wheels



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone have details of a Chrome Wheel that could have been an option for 2004 SAP GTO's? If so, shoot me a photo on them. I located someone here in town that says they have a set for sale. Never seen much on the early SAP options for 04's and 05's.
Thanks:
kicks06
Dallas,Gaarty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't believe there were any SAP wheels per se but I know mine originally had but were replaced before I bought them wheel number #2 in this thread below...they had a habit of cracking...unsafe...
LS1GTO.com Forums - MC2 guys. Please come in: Dealer Installed Wheels
Bill


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*RT6 Wheels*

These were offered as a dealer installed item, these have performed perfectly since purchased on an 05' GTO, they are the RT6's, no reports on any failures, not like the RT28's and the RT16's. On the inside lip they are identified with the GTO stamp, along with Center Caps similar to the ones on my stock 18" OEM Wheels...
kicks06





silversport said:


> I don't believe there were any SAP wheels per se but I know mine originally had but were replaced before I bought them wheel number #2 in this thread below...they had a habit of cracking...unsafe...
> LS1GTO.com Forums - MC2 guys. Please come in: Dealer Installed Wheels
> Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the snowflake wheels like in picture number 2 at the above link???...good luck...nice looking wheels.
Bill


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

MC2 offered wheels for the GTO that were reasonable. There were some wheels with some chrome peeling issue, but never found wheels that broke or cracked. It does appear that many new car dealers accross this great country did in fact tell customers they were GM wheels with GM warranties. That was not the case. MC2 went bankrupt some time ago

mike
dms


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Dealer Wheels*

Had mine mounted today and now have them on my 06' GTO. The one thing I noticed in putting these puppies on was, the SnowFlake Wheels weigh about half what the OEM 18" weigh. Sure was a lot easier putting them on and they look really nice. The wheels were an option on the persons 05' GTO, they were dealer installed, and the wheels have the cars VIN# engraved on each wheel. The orginal cost was $1900 for the set, I gave half that amount.
kicks06


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...glad to hear the cracking wheels may have been urban legend...
Bill


----------

